# Anyone currently preaching through the Gospel of John?



## posttenebraslux83 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all! 

I'm currently preaching through the fourth Gospel at our church and was wondering if anyone else was in the midst of doing the same.

I'd love to hear how it's going, what you're learning, commentaries/books you're using etc. May God bless the preaching of His Word! 

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## Jonny. (Sep 21, 2015)

I was preaching on at it for the first few months of 2015. Don Carson's commentary in the Pillar series was my go-to.

I haven't used it, but I've also heard very positive reports about Kostenberger's commentary.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 21, 2015)

I preached through it a couple of years ago. I would highly recommend William Hendriksen's commentary on John. It is from a solid reformed perspective and takes a very balanced approach to textual issues.


----------

